# Baby cobra



## Crotalid (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this little devil yesterday.





I will get more better pictures in a week or two, once she's settled in.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 8, 2013)

He is absolutely stunning! Very cool lil guy!


----------



## raycam01_au (Dec 8, 2013)

so much want., i need to move overseas


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw this photo on your instagram! Probably the cutest little girl ever!


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 8, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I saw this photo on your instagram! Probably the cutest little girl ever!



 she is rather cute isn't she! Funny thing is, she is like 7 months old. Would've been 1/3 of the size when she was first born. 



raycam01_au said:


> so much want., i need to move overseas



It definitely has it's perks! 



vampstorso said:


> He is absolutely stunning! Very cool lil guy!



Thank you


----------



## longqi (Dec 9, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## Umbral (Dec 9, 2013)

Antiperspirant.


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 9, 2013)

longqi said:


> What is it?



Suphan kaouthia.


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Suphan kaouthia.



Nice... Pakistan or India?
We found two very very similar sputatrix in Bali recently
Nearly identical


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 11, 2013)

longqi said:


> Nice... Pakistan or India?
> We found two very very similar sputatrix in Bali recently
> Nearly identical



It's a naturally occurring colour variant that actually comes from Central Thailand. 

Yeah, sputatrix look quite similar! Although as adults I think they have a lot of grey specks on their body.


----------



## longqi (Dec 11, 2013)

Our sputatrix vary from cream through to almost black
Most common colour is dull brown

I heard Indian antivenon doesnt work on Pakistani kaouthia??


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 11, 2013)

longqi said:


> Our sputatrix vary from cream through to almost black
> Most common colour is dull brown
> 
> I heard Indian antivenon doesnt work on Pakistani kaouthia??




Getting confused there mate. 

That is in relation to Naja naja, the antivenom for the Indian spectacled cobra, doesn't work with the Pakistani's. Someone in Europe got bitten by a Paki black spectacled, and nearly died, stopped breathing within half an hour. Lost a finger in the end..

- - - Updated - - -



longqi said:


> Our sputatrix vary from cream through to almost black
> Most common colour is dull brown
> 
> I heard Indian antivenon doesnt work on Pakistani kaouthia??




Getting confused there mate. 

That is in relation to Naja naja, the antivenom for the Indian spectacled cobra, doesn't work with the Pakistani's. Someone in Europe got bitten by a Paki black spectacled, and nearly died, stopped breathing within half an hour. Lost a finger in the end..


----------



## longqi (Dec 12, 2013)

here are our normals followed by a light one
99% are dull brown colour as adults
cant find a photo of the blacks just now


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2013)

They're a cracker of a snake! Niiiice!!!


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 12, 2013)

moosenoose said:


> They're a cracker of a snake! Niiiice!!!



Thank you 



longqi said:


> here are our normals followed by a light one
> 99% are dull brown colour as adults
> cant find a photo of the blacks just now



Ah sweet. Yeah those sputatrix at the bottom look very similar! The sputatrix available in captivity are more like this: http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z468/Danny-breetveld/New_1_DSCF3213_zps2f11abcc.jpg


----------



## miss_mosher (Dec 12, 2013)

Just... Wow!


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 13, 2013)

A better pic of the little lady.


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 13, 2013)

miss_mosher said:


> Just... Wow!



Thanks


----------



## miss_mosher (Dec 14, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Thanks



I find this so interesting and beautiful!

You'll have to educate me... With eyes like that, how so they look when it's about to shed?


----------



## Vipera (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunning little snake.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 14, 2013)

She is adorable


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -



miss_mosher said:


> I find this so interesting and beautiful!
> 
> You'll have to educate me... With eyes like that, how so they look when it's about to shed?



To be honest, I have no idea haha. Do you mean whether it's eyes go cloudy or not? I shall let you know when she sheds .


----------



## miss_mosher (Dec 16, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Thanks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Haha yes sorry, I meant the cloudy eyes 
For sure, definitely let me know!


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 19, 2013)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha yes sorry, I meant the cloudy eyes
> For sure, definitely let me know!



Will do


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 29, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning - complete perfection of nature.


----------



## wilkie (Jan 8, 2014)

*n. kaouthia*

G'day, Beautiful looking suphan. I had a couple myself while working in the us Ill add a couple pics hope you don't mind. Courtesy of Jeremy Bishop, and myself for photos and Tom Crutchfield for the location.


----------



## Kit_fox (Jan 8, 2014)

Crotalid, she's adorable!!! 

But isn't she a bit... Umm dangerous to keep? Unless you have a antidote or live near a hospital ect.

P.S. Post more pics of her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caliherp (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry I am a little late, I don't know how I have not seen this thread till now. Anyways congrats on the new lil one. Your building a nice venomous collection. What's next on the list?

Regards, Patrick


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry for the late response. 



Xeaal said:


> That is absolutely stunning - complete perfection of nature.



Thanks 



wilkie said:


> G'day, Beautiful looking suphan. I had a couple myself while working in the us Ill add a couple pics hope you don't mind. Courtesy of Jeremy Bishop, and myself for photos and Tom Crutchfield for the location.



Of course i don't mind. The monocled cobra market is going down the Royal python route, there must be about 30 different morphs you can get these days. 



Jazeew said:


> Crotalid, she's adorable!!!
> 
> But isn't she a bit... Umm dangerous to keep? Unless you have a antidote or live near a hospital ect.
> 
> P.S. Post more pics of her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you. Yes, she is very dangerous haha. I do not keep the anti venom, as you're not allowed to keep it on your persons where i live, however it is stored at a facility where by, it would be sent out to the required hospital. 

But best to never be bitten  



caliherp said:


> Sorry I am a little late, I don't know how I have not seen this thread till now. Anyways congrats on the new lil one. Your building a nice venomous collection. What's next on the list?
> 
> Regards, Patrick



Thanks! I've recent bought big Mexican black tailed rattlesnakes (Crotalus molossus nigrescens), and Bothrops asper - Not sure if i've posted pictures of those before..

Due to pick up Bothrops brazili (Brazil's lancehead) in March, which I am happy about as there are only a handful of people keeping these. As well as Bothrops vezeuelensis (Venezuelan lancehead) and hopefully some Atropoides mexicanus (Mexican jumping viper). Then later in the year, fingers crossed for either Lachesis muta (Bushmaster) or Crotalus tigris (tiger rattlesnake), depending on what is available.


----------



## longqi (Feb 27, 2014)

Lanceheads are cool

Couple of ours already released
Baby spitter, naja sputatrix





Then I'll just up the ante a fraction Crotalid
Just released 106 of these little darlings


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 27, 2014)

They're amazing


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Great conversation. Splendid snakes. Hooray!


----------



## critterguy (Feb 28, 2014)

All great looking snakes, the overseas one I like the most is the Eyelash Pit Viper, are either of you allowed to keep them and how hard are they to keep if you are?


----------



## Crotalid (Mar 2, 2014)

Darlyn said:


> Great conversation. Splendid snakes. Hooray!





Bredli1956 said:


> They're amazing





critterguy said:


> All great looking snakes, the overseas one I like the most is the Eyelash Pit Viper, are either of you allowed to keep them and how hard are they to keep if you are?



Thanks. Yes, I can keep eyelash vipers. But I wouldn't, unless I got one for free lol. I don't like them personally, they're quite ugly as adults (have a rather large protruding hump nose lol). 

But yeah, they're easy to keep, very common in captivity. 



longqi said:


> Lanceheads are cool
> 
> Couple of ours already released
> Baby spitter, naja sputatrix
> ...



Lanceheads are a big favourite of mine, them and rattlesnakes. 

Baby kings are awesome! Let's hope a high number of them make it. Did you give them any food prior to releasing them?


----------



## longqi (Mar 2, 2014)

Crotalid said:


> Baby kings are awesome! Let's hope a high number of them make it. Did you give them any food prior to releasing them?



We released asap
Only fed the last few because they were a lot smaller
Came from a tiny mum and I stuffed up the incubation a bit


----------

